# problemi durante l'upgrade di expat [risolto con pezza]

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

sono su amd64 stabile, e stamattina ho trovato stabilizzato gnome 2.18 e relativi pacchetti.

Il primo "emerge -uDN world" si è fermato su un pacchetto con errore sul parser xml. Poco male, cerco e trovo sul forum internazionale la soluzione: emergo il parser xml e riparto con l'aggiornamento del world. Il pacchetto che ha dato l'errore si compila correttamente e la procedura è andata avanti per un pò.

Poi un'altra interruzione, su un altro pacchetto X che si fermava per un errore "while loading shared libraries". In questo caso preferisco un "emerge resume skipfirst", vado avanti.. ma, qualche pacchetto dopo, un altro stop. Riparto di nuovo con il resume skipfirst, ma un altro blocco ancora.

Ora, chiedo scusa per il post confuso. Ovviamente non vi sto chiedendo di prendere in mano la vostra fida sfera di cristallo e risolvere tutti i miei problemi   :Very Happy: 

Vorrei però chiedervi un consiglio.

Si tratta di un aggiornamento abbastanza grande, 70 e rotti pacchetti. Come posso procedere, per avanzare in maniera quanto più possibile sicura e corretta?

Termino l'aggiornamento con (chissà quanti   :Sad: ) skipfirst? Lancio un revdep rebuild? Spengo il portatile e vado a tirare due calci al pallone?   :Laughing: 

Ringrazio fin d'ora chiunque abbia voglia di mostrarmi la retta via,

Ciao!

----------

## Ic3M4n

solitamente il --resume --skipfirst non è una grande idea per pacchetti che hanno molti aggiornamenti. se il problema te lo da per delle librerie corrotte potrebbe essere che uno dei pacchetti che hai aggiornato abbia rotto delle librerie. sarebbe meglio trovare il pacchetto incriminato e ricompilarlo. Un po' di output potrebbe rendere il tutto più chiaro ai tuoi lettori e magari darti una mano nel sistemare. purtroppo io utilizzo gnome 2.18 da quando era hard masked e quindi non ricordo cosa ho fatto quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento. era qualche mese fa. Potrei indirizzarti con un po' di fortuna su dbus e hal che solitamente sono i due pacchetti che danno rogne mentre si aggiorna.

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie.

Allora la prossima volta mi segno di dare un bel revdep-rebuild prima di aggiornamenti così grossi. Il fatto è che negli ultimi tempi (in pratica, "mesi") non ho mai riscontrato problemi o errori, e quasi quotidianamente tenevo aggiornato il sistema. Non pensavo di trovarmi un tale casino sepolto   :Shocked: 

Comunque, la prima libreria su cui è spuntato l'errore era libexpat.so (che noto con sommo piacere appartenere a emul-linux). Le altre non le ricordo.

Ora, giusto per impastarsi con maggior gusto, ho interrotto l'aggiornamento, e ho dato un revdep-rebuild. 45 pacchetti, di cui molti falliscono.

Il piano adesso è di arrivare in fondo al revdep, rieseguirlo nuovamente e poi procedere all'aggiornamento.

 *Quote:*   

> Un po' di output potrebbe rendere il tutto più chiaro ai tuoi lettori e magari darti una mano nel sistemare.

 

Perfettamente corretto. Ma visto che non ho tenuto traccia degli errori (pensando/sperando) fosse roba da poco, ho pensato di aprire un thread per raccogliere suggerimenti diciamo più generali per quando ci si trova in situazioni così impantanate   :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me non serve fare un revdep-rebuild adesso

hai mezzo gnome nuovo e mezzo vecchio. logico che qualcosa non vada. io procederei nel capire che errori di compilazione hai e risolverli man mano

----------

## MajinJoko

forse la nebbia si dirada..

credo di essere incappato in questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575289-highlight-pango.html

che spiegherebbe quasi tutti gli errori in cui cado..

intanto ho downgradato expat, lanciato revdep rebuild su libexpat, vediamo che succede   :Mad: 

----------

## MajinJoko

downgradato expat alla 1.95, mascherata la >2, revdep-rebuild e finalmente sono stato in grado di installare gnome 2.18.

Terrò d'occhio il thread del forum internazionale segnalato poco sopra, per vedere sviluppi sulla questione expat-2 ed errori di compilazione..

----------

## lavish

libexpat 2.0.0 ABI breakage Dite che puo' bastare questo thread da 10 pagine per risolvere il problema dell'aggiornamento di expat?  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo, per l'upgrade di gnome c'e' questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml

Per expat: 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

Il tag [RISOLTO] non lo userei quando si fixa temporaneamente il problema con una "pezza", quale mascherare un pacchetto stable  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Vedi, come lamentano un paio di utenti nel thread che ho segnalato, il revdep fallisce in più punti, lasciandomi con un sistema quasi inutilizzabile.

Non sarà il massimo, ma intanto downgradare expat mi ha permesso di risolvere il mio problema.

Se poi per aggiornare un pacchetto (che mi sembra stia dando problemi anche ad altri) mi devo leggere 10 pagine di topic   :Shocked: , per il momento mi accontento di questa soluzione tampone.

Credo che comunque questo thread possa in qualche modo essere utile a chi incappa nello stesso problema   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## lavish

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Vedi, come lamentano un paio di utenti nel thread che ho segnalato, il revdep fallisce in più punti, lasciandomi con un sistema quasi inutilizzabile.

 

Hai provato

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0
```

?

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Non sarà il massimo, ma intanto downgradare expat mi ha permesso di risolvere il mio problema.

 

Ovvio che facendo un downgrade ti funziona. E' legittimo: questo pero' non si chiama risolvere, ma raggirare. Il mio appunto era solo per il tag nel topic  :Wink: 

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Se poi per aggiornare un pacchetto (che mi sembra stia dando problemi anche ad altri) mi devo leggere 10 pagine di topic  , per il momento mi accontento di questa soluzione tampone.

 

expat e' il piu' grande PITA* che esista su gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Io stesso ieri ho dovuto reemergere un bel numero di pacchetti...

*Pain In The Ass

----------

## MajinJoko

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Hai provato
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

è proprio a quel punto che muore.. alcuni dei pacchetti (non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma uno di essi mi sembra essere Pango) non mi si compilano dando errore sulla libreria mancante..

Devo anche essere sincero.. ormai stremato e stressato, ho cercato di arrivare a riavere un sistema up&running in qualsiasi modo.. domani, o dopodomani, riprovo la trafila.. però questa volta prima faccio un bel quickpkg..

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ovvio che facendo un downgrade ti funziona. E' legittimo: questo pero' non si chiama risolvere, ma raggirare. Il mio appunto era solo per il tag nel topic 

 

Hai pienamente ragione. Spero che il tag ora renda l'idea.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> expat e' il piu' grande PITA* che esista su gentoo  
> 
> Io stesso ieri ho dovuto reemergere un bel numero di pacchetti...

 

L'ho intuito quando ho visto che il thread che hai segnalato tu inizia nel 2006, e l'ultimo post è dell'11 agosto 2007..

----------

## lavish

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   expat e' il piu' grande PITA* che esista su gentoo  
> 
> Io stesso ieri ho dovuto reemergere un bel numero di pacchetti... 
> 
> L'ho intuito quando ho visto che il thread che hai segnalato tu inizia nel 2006, e l'ultimo post è dell'11 agosto 2007..

 

Eheh, inizia nel 2006 perche' expat-2 era entrato in testing l'anno scorso  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo, per l'upgrade di gnome c'e' questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Ad ogni modo, per l'upgrade di gnome c'e' questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml
> 
>  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml  

 

en: Updated August 11, 2007

it: Aggiornato il 27 luglio 2007

Avevo controllato prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Damn, hanno fatto ben DUE revision bump proprio IERI  :Razz: 

Tzè, stavolta ti è andata bene  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io avevo già gnome-2.18.

oggi ho emerso expat con un 

```
emerge -1 expat
```

e successivamente ho dato il revdep-rebuild come segnalato da emerge. Mi ha ricompilato 22 pacchetti e tutto è a posto.

probabilmente il tuo problema deriva dal fatto che alcuni pacchetti che hai ricompilato erano linkati alla vecchia expat e quindi faceva un gran casino durante l'aggiornamento oppure al fatto che io sono più fortunato di te.   :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

È ufficiale: non ci sto capendo più niente.  :Shocked: 

Allora, smaschero expat-2.0.1.

Lo emerge.

Lancio il revdep sul famoso libexpat.so.0.

Mi prepara 67 pacchetti da compilare.

Parte con le QT.

FALLISCE!

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -fno-exceptions -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/release-shared-mt/main.o .obj/release-shared-mt/uic.o .obj/release-shared-mt/form.o .obj/release-shared-mt/object.o .obj/release-shared-mt/subclassing.o .obj/release-shared-mt/embed.o .obj/release-shared-mt/widgetdatabase.o .obj/release-shared-mt/domtool.o .obj/release-shared-mt/parser.o    -L/usr/lib64 -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib64 -lqt-mt -lmng -ljpeg -lpng -lz -lXi -lXrender -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXft -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lm -lSM -lICE -ldl -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

!!! (no error message)
```

Adesso, non posso non credervi se mi dite che vi va tutto senza problemi.. ma io come posso risolvere?!   :Shocked: 

Vi ringrazio..

edit: questa è la lista dei pacchetti che revdep vuole emergere:

```
 =sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.4 =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.0 =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 =app-emulatio

n/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 =app-text/aiksaurus-1.2.1 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.6.3 =gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1 =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2

.18.1 =sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2 =www-client/elinks-0.11.2-r1 =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8 =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2 =dev-util/subversion-1.4.4-r3 =games-emulati

on/gxmame-0.35_beta2 =gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0 [b]=media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2[/b] =app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 =media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 =media-gfx/imagemagic

k-6.3.4-r1 =x11-libs/pango-1.16.4 =gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0 =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2 =dev-util/glade-2.12.1 =x11-

libs/vte-0.16.6-r1 =gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.2-r1 =x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.1 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 =gnome-

base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 =gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.1 =www-client/epiphany-2.18.2 =app-i18n/uim-1.4.1 =gnome-base/gdm-2.18.4 =net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.1

 =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2 =app-i18n/scim-1.4.5-r1 =gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1 =gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0 =gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.1

8.2-r1 =x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.4 =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 =media-video/totem-2.18.2 =gnome-base/cont

rol-center-2.18.1 =gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.3 =gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2 =gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.3 =media-sound/sound-juicer-

2.16.4 =net-print/gtklp-1.2.2 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2 =app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 =app-text/evince-0.8.3 =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 =app-cdr/

k3b-0.12.17 =kde-base/quanta-3.5.7 =net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.7.0-r1 =mail-client/evolution-2.10.2 =app-office/lyx-1.4.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.

1 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =app-editors/gedit-2.18.1-r1 =gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.2.1 =mail-client/mail-notification-4.0
```

se il fallimento di emerge è causato da /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so che fa parte di media-libs/fontconfig, a questo punto mi viene da chiedermi se non è revdep-rebuild a calcolare male l'ordine di emersione dei pacchetti   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Puo' essere.. prova un 

```
emerge -1 media-libs/fontconfig && revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... effettivamente sono file di fontconfig a darti problemi, quindi potrebbe essere benissimo un problema di dipendenze di portage.

----------

## Dun

Avuto problemi simili con tutt'altri pacchetti.

Il trucco sta nel fregarsene delle incoerenze e finire l'update per poi solo successivamente correggerle. (Qualche dubbio che lo switch -X di revdep-rebuild non funzioni tanto bene).

```

emerge -1v expat

revdep-rebuild -X

emerge -uDNv world (a questo punto revdep-rebuild mi segnalava molte incoerenze ma avrebbe emerso solo2 pacchetti)

revdep-rebuild

emerge -v --depclean

```

----------

## MajinJoko

In effetti, dopo l'emersione di fontconfig ha ripreso correttamente, è andato avanti un pò, ma è morto su x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13:

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/imviqr.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gtk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk/.libs ../../gdk-pixbuf/.libs/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -L/usr/lib64 ../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so ../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so -lm  -march=athlon64 -Wl,-soname -Wl,im-viqr.so -o .libs/im-viqr.so

creating im-viqr.la

(cd .libs && rm -f im-ti-et.la && ln -s ../im-ti-et.la im-ti-et.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f im-viqr.la && ln -s ../im-viqr.la im-viqr.la)

../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-xim.la  im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la  > gtk.immodules

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  gtk+-2.10.13.ebuild, line 108:   Called die

!!! compile failed
```

Ecco, adesso onestamente non so cosa fare.. prima almeno avevo una libreria su cui lavorare (quella di fontconfig, intendo).. ma ora?

Se creo un link simbolico al libexpat.so chiamato libexpat.so.0, è taaaanto male? Oppure come ovvio al problema sulle gtk+?

----------

## lavish

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188473

----------

## lavish

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> In effetti, dopo l'emersione di fontconfig ha ripreso correttamente, è andato avanti un pò, ma è morto su x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13

 

prova:

```
emerge -1 pango gtk+ && revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## MajinJoko

ho portato a termine il revdep che si era bloccato sulle gtk con qualche "--resume --skipfirst" (ricordo che erano più di 60 pacchetti).

terminato questo, ho tentato di emergere le gtk, ma fallivano ancora. Allora ho emerso le gtk+-2.10.14 (mettendolo in package.keywords, su amd64 è in testing). Si è compilato senza problemi. Allora ho lanciato per l'ennesima volta il revdep-rebuild, che ha ricompilato una manciata di pacchetti (immagino quelli che si interrompevano prima, senza gtk+ installate correttamente).

Ora sono arrivato in fondo, il mio sistema è tornato stabile. Ma possibile che le gtk+-2.10.13 non digeriscano expat-2.0.1 ?

Vi ringrazio tantissimo per l'aiuto

----------

## cloc3

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora sono arrivato in fondo, il mio sistema è tornato stabile. Ma possibile che le gtk+-2.10.13 non digeriscano expat-2.0.1 ?
> 
> 

 

qui amd64. le gtk+-2.10.13 non hanno problemi. però io, i miei pallini con expat, li ho sputati per tempo l'estate scorsa.

```

s939 ~ # genlop -n expat

 * dev-libs/expat

     Sun Jul 30 21:32:56 2006 >>> dev-libs/expat-1.95.8

     Mon Jul 31 00:28:29 2006 >>> dev-libs/expat-2.0.0

...

```

probabilmente ti sei incartato in un problema di dipendenze, magari dovuto a un errore di portage nel definire la miglior sequenza di compilazione.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   
> 
> Ora sono arrivato in fondo, il mio sistema è tornato stabile. Ma possibile che le gtk+-2.10.13 non digeriscano expat-2.0.1 ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bene, allora ritiro la mia frecciatina alle gtk+-2.10.13, e prendo atto che forse era solamente un problema di ordine di emersione dei pacchetti.

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Bene, allora ritiro la mia frecciatina alle gtk+-2.10.13, e prendo atto che forse era solamente un problema di ordine di emersione dei pacchetti.

 

infatti anche qui compilano:

```
expat-2.0.1: Sat Aug 11 18:42:00 2007: 27 seconds

gtk+-2.10.13: Sat Aug 11 19:52:40 2007: 9 minutes, 27 seconds
```

D'altronde e' quanto ha scritto Jakub nel bug report che ti ho postato   :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## DierRe

Ehilà, anch'io amd64 e anch'io problemi con expat -.-

ora sto provando il revdep con l'opzione -X e  sta ricompilando 20 pacchetti, a breve vi farò sapere.

----------

## DierRe

non è andata bene. Un link che spiega come fare il downgrade di un pacchetto? Oltre a mettere in package.keywords il pacchetto che devo fare?

----------

## lavish

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> non è andata bene. Un link che spiega come fare il downgrade di un pacchetto? Oltre a mettere in package.keywords il pacchetto che devo fare?

 

invece di fare il downgrade cerca di risolvere il problema.

Dove  si e' bloccato e con che errore? Posta qui.

----------

## DierRe

si Ã¨ bloccato su gconf-editor, precisamente qui:

db2omf: Could not construct the OMF maintainer element.

  Add an author, corpauthor, editor, othercredit, or publisher

  element with the role attribute set to "maintainer" to gconf-editor.xml.

non ho trovato niente su google di preciso. Ho provato ad aggiungere al sorgente gconf-editor-C.omf un tag mantainer ma nada.

----------

## cloc3

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> si Ã¨ bloccato su gconf-editor, precisamente qui:
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

non mi sembra che centri molto con expat.

prosegui la compilazione con --skipfirst e prenditi il tempo di riprendere il problema in seguito.

----------

## DierRe

dicevo di expat perchÃ© gconf-editor Ã¨ uno di quelli che mi segnala revbuild appunto per la mancanza di quel fatidico file di expat

----------

## DierRe

niente, non si risolve, da lo stesso identico errore ma questa volta gnome-terminal.xml, e visto che expat Ã¨ un parser XML, potreste per favore dirmi come si fa il downgrade? Tanto il problema Ã¨ expat al 100%

----------

## lavish

Da quanto hai postato prima non si capisce molto.

Per favore, posta un output piu' lungo

----------

## DierRe

 *Quote:*   

> 	  && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file te.po
> 
> file=`echo th | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
> 
> 	  && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file th.po
> ...

 

ecco qui l'ultima parte

----------

## cloc3

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0 failed.
> 
> 

 

perché stai compilando la versione 2.16.0 ? adesso è entrata stabile la 2.18.

può essere che tu stia facendo un miscuglio di pacchetti vecchi e nuovi ?

con la tua versione anche io ottengo un errore identico.

----------

## DierRe

sinceramente non lo so, ho fatto un revdep-rebuild dopo aver avuto tutti quegli errori con expat. (lo diceva il pacchetto stesso di farlo)

----------

## lordalbert

anche io avevo problemi con expat...

ho risolto mantenendo la versione di expat (<2) e mascherandolo per evitare di upgradarlo (nel caso, fai un momentaneo downgrade)

Poi lo smascheri e lo upgradi quando hai finito di aggiornare tutto il resto.

e alla fine un revdep-rebuild

EDIT: io ho fatto come sopra, ma mi sono accorto che revdep-rebuild mi sta per reinstallare tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti... :O

lo tempo mascherato  :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> sinceramente non lo so, ho fatto un revdep-rebuild dopo aver avuto tutti quegli errori con expat. (lo diceva il pacchetto stesso di farlo)

 

hai usato l'opzione -X di revdep? così ti compila quella più recente.

----------

## cloc3

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> sinceramente non lo so

 

come non lo sai?

io ho provato a compilare la tua versione.

adesso tu prova a compilare la mia, che magari capiamo perché il revdep con il -X ti ha dato cilecca.

----------

## DierRe

Non lo so perchÃ© ha usato quella che ho scritto io, ho fatto revdep senza l'opzione -X, ora provo con -X

PS: facciamo mente locale:

la prima volta ho usato revdep -X library libexpat etc... e ha ricompilato 20 pacchetti senza errore, poi ho fatto revdep e da questa serie di errori.

----------

## cloc3

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> Non lo so perchÃ© ha usato quella che ho scritto io, ho fatto revdep senza l'opzione -X, ora provo con -X

 

hai un alter ego più attento ai particolari.

prova a fidarti di lui   :Razz:  .

----------

## DierRe

avevo scritto male la prima volta, era revdep -X --library

----------

## gionnico

Ci dev'essere qualche problema con gettext e delle codifiche caratteri, ma non so come risolvere..

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

xgettext --default-domain=net-tools \

          --add-comments --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ ../arp.c ../hostname.c ../ifconfig.c ../netstat.c ../rarp.c ../route.c ../plipconfig.c ../iptunnel.c ../statistics.c ../lib/activate.c ../lib/af.c ../lib/arcnet.c ../lib/ash.c ../lib/ax25.c ../lib/ax25_gr.c ../lib/ddp.c ../lib/ddp_gr.c ../lib/econet.c ../lib/ether.c ../lib/fddi.c ../lib/frame.c ../lib/getargs.c ../lib/getroute.c ../lib/hdlclapb.c ../lib/hippi.c ../lib/hw.c ../lib/inet.c ../lib/inet6.c ../lib/inet6_gr.c ../lib/inet6_sr.c ../lib/inet_gr.c ../lib/inet_sr.c ../lib/ipx.c ../lib/ipx_gr.c ../lib/ipx_sr.c ../lib/loopback.c ../lib/masq_info.c ../lib/nstrcmp.c ../lib/netrom.c ../lib/netrom_gr.c ../lib/netrom_sr.c ../lib/ppp.c ../lib/ppp_ac.c ../lib/proc.c ../lib/rose.c ../lib/rose_gr.c ../lib/setroute.c ../lib/sit.c ../lib/slip.c ../lib/slip_ac.c ../lib/tr.c ../lib/tunnel.c ../lib/unix.c ../lib/util.c ../lib/interface.c ../lib/sockets.c ../lib/util-ank.c ../ipmaddr.c ../slattach.c ../iptunnel.c

msgfmt -o de.mo de.po

xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [net-tools.pot] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

de.po: attenzione: Il set di caratteri "iso8859-1" non Ã un nome di codifica portabile.

                   La conversione del messaggio nel set di caratteri dell'utente potrebbe fallire.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

make: *** [i18ndir] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line 59:   Called die

!!! emake i18ndir failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *gionnico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

expat.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da gionnico.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

Ã¨ successo mezzo casino anche a me a causa di questo expat. dopo vari emerge -DNu world e revdep-rebuild con attributi vari in tutte le salse il sistema era mezzo andato a donnine...

cosÃ¬ ho deciso di dare un bel emerge -e system && emerge -e world e dopo una ventina di ore di compilazione (e tengo a far notare senza NEANCHE UN ERRORE) ho il sistema aggiornatissimo e funzionante.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma solo io sono riuscito ad aggiornare senza troppi casini ? A me e' bastato un revdep-rebuiuld -X e basta.

----------

## lavish

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ma solo io sono riuscito ad aggiornare senza troppi casini ? A me e' bastato un revdep-rebuiuld -X e basta.

 

idem   :Confused: 

----------

## gionnico

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Ma solo io sono riuscito ad aggiornare senza troppi casini ? A me e' bastato un revdep-rebuiuld -X e basta. 
> 
> idem  

 

Anche io ho solo fatto il revdep-rebuild, risolto senza pezza quindi..

(emerge -e system && emerge -e world l'ho dato ora per aggiornare dal gcc-4.1.1 dello stage3 al gcc-4.1.2 + ottimizzazioni || 20h me le sogno su un P2 500MHz 128MB   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Perdonami l' OT ma che senso ha ricompilare tutto il world per cambiare le ottimizzazioni su un P2 500 ?

----------

## gionnico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Perdonami l' OT ma che senso ha ricompilare tutto il world per cambiare le ottimizzazioni su un P2 500 ?

 

Ottimizzato và meglio.   :Surprised:   Tanto non mi costa nulla farlo lavorare qualche ora ^_^

----------

## lavish

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Perdonami l' OT ma che senso ha ricompilare tutto il world per cambiare le ottimizzazioni su un P2 500 ?

 

Forse vive in Siberia e ha bisogno di scaldarsi...   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Perdonami l' OT ma che senso ha ricompilare tutto il world per cambiare le ottimizzazioni su un P2 500 ? 
> 
> Forse vive in Siberia e ha bisogno di scaldarsi...  

 

Probabilmente anche il developer che ha smascherato expat2 in agosto ha questo problema  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Luc484

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ma solo io sono riuscito ad aggiornare senza troppi casini ? A me e' bastato un revdep-rebuiuld -X e basta.

 

Non so se possa essere utile a chi ancora ha problemi. Io ho avuto problemi la prima volta che ho ricompilato tutto dopo l'aggiornamento di expat. Allora sono tornato indietro ed ho notato che avevo delle dipendenze rotte indipendentemente da expat. Ho sistemato tutto con revdep-rebuild, poi ho eseguito nuovamente l'upgrade di expat, e poi il revdep-rebuild successivo è andato senza problemi fino alla fine degli oltre 280 pacchetti. Probabilmente revdep-rebuild aveva dei problemi per via di altre dipendenze rotte? Strano no?

----------

## marco.mac

installando xorg-x11 mi è capitato questo errore ho cercato su google e ho trovato qualcosa su revdep-rebuilt ma dice che il comando non esiste come posso fare???

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1 to /

 * shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking shared-mime-info-0.21.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1/work

 * Applying shared-mime-info-0.21-pkgconfig.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1/work/shared-mime-info-0.21 ...

 * econf: updating shared-mime-info-0.21/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating shared-mime-info-0.21/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-update-mimedb --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.35.0 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

found xgettext program is not GNU xgettext; ignore it

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for ALL... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating shared-mime-info.pc

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing intltool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

Making check in po

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1/work/shared-mime-info-0.21/po'

file=`echo az | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file az.po

file=`echo bg | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file bg.po

file=`echo cs | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file cs.po

file=`echo cy | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file cy.po

file=`echo da | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file da.po

file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file de.po

file=`echo el | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file el.po

file=`echo eo | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file eo.po

file=`echo es | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file es.po

file=`echo eu | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file eu.po

file=`echo fi | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file fi.po

file=`echo fr | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file fr.po

file=`echo hu | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file hu.po

file=`echo it | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file it.po

file=`echo ja | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file ja.po

file=`echo ko | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file ko.po

file=`echo lt | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file lt.po

file=`echo ms | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file ms.po

file=`echo nb | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file nb.po

file=`echo nl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file nl.po

file=`echo nn | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file nn.po

file=`echo pl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file pl.po

file=`echo pt | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file pt.po

file=`echo pt_BR | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file pt_BR.po

file=`echo ru | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file ru.po

file=`echo rw | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file rw.po

file=`echo sq | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file sq.po

file=`echo sr | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file sr.po

file=`echo sv | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file sv.po

file=`echo uk | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file uk.po

file=`echo vi | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file vi.po

file=`echo zh_CN | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file zh_CN.po

file=`echo zh_TW | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

     && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file zh_TW.po

INTLTOOL_EXTRACT=../intltool-extract srcdir=. ../intltool-update --gettext-package shared-mime-info --pot

WARNING: This version of gettext does not support extracting non-ASCII

         strings. That means you should install a version of gettext

         that supports non-ASCII strings (such as GNU gettext >= 0.12),

         or have to let non-ASCII strings untranslated. (If there is any)

/usr/bin/xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR: xgettext failed to generate PO template file. Please consult

       error message above if there is any.

make[1]: *** [shared-mime-info.pot] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1/work/shared-mime-info-0.21/po'

make: *** [check-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  shared-mime-info-0.21-r1.ebuild, line 32:   Called die

!!! emake failed.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

da cosa potrebbe dipendere???

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/bin/xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

expat.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> installando xorg-x11 mi è capitato questo errore ho cercato su google e ho trovato qualcosa su revdep-rebuilt ma dice che il comando non esiste come posso fare???

 

il comando è:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da marco.mac.

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

revdep-rebuild fa parte di gentoolkit. Nel caso non l'avessi installato ti conviene farlo.

----------

## lucapost

anche dopo un revdep-rebuild -X, libexpat.so.0 dava ancora problemi con subversion, ho risolto con un brutale:

```
ln -sf /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> anche dopo un revdep-rebuild -X, libexpat.so.0 dava ancora problemi con subversion, ho risolto con un brutale:
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Controlla di aver ricompilato TUTTE le versioni installate di apr-util: siccome questo pacchetto ha più slot, devi ricompilare sia l'eventuale versione 0.9* che la 1.*.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> anche dopo un revdep-rebuild -X, libexpat.so.0 dava ancora problemi con subversion, ho risolto con un brutale:
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

per me è altamente sconsigliabile.

in questo modo tutti i nuovi pacchetti che compilarai d'ora in avanti potrebbero credere di essere lincati alla versione sbagliata di expat, genrando un sistema incoerente. il giorno che ti dimentichi del problema e togli il link, ti salta tutto e non riesci a capire il perché.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   anche dopo un revdep-rebuild -X, libexpat.so.0 dava ancora problemi con subversion, ho risolto con un brutale:
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Concordo. A preferenza:

```
emerge -c subversion && emerge subversion
```

 *Quote:*   

> in questo modo tutti i nuovi pacchetti che compilarai d'ora in avanti potrebbero credere di essere lincati alla versione sbagliata di expat

 

Non proprio. I pacchetti compilati d'ora in poi dovrebbero usare gli header della nuova expat. Il problema é che i pacchetti che al momento sono problematici (subversion, ma anche pacchetti slotted come apr-util) userebbero la libreria 1.5.2 convinti di usare la .0 e questo potrebbe causare malfunzionamenti (o il crash dell'applicativo).

----------

## motosauro

Ciao a tutti.

Anch'io vittima del simpatico expat.

Ho risolto su tutti i sistemi x86 che controllo (che sono server headless, quindi con pochi fronzoli)

Sull'unico client però sto incontrando delle difficoltà non da poco. Le gtk+ non ne vogliono sapere di compilare: si bloccano cercando libexpat.so.0 se installo expat-2x e si bloccano cercando libexpat.so.1 se faccio un downgrade alla 1.9.x   :Crying or Very sad: 

Inoltre senza libexpat.so.0 non mi parte il pannello di controllo della Nvidia.

A questo punto mi sarei anche abbastanza rotto i cosiddetti di correre dietro a dipendenze che revdep-rebuild non è in grado di sistemare. 

Secondo voi un

```

emerge -e system && emerge -e world

```

sistemerebbe?

P.S.

posto l'emerge --info per completezza: non ci dovrebbero essere problemi a riguardo, ma non si sa mai  :Smile: 

```

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 23 Aug 2007 07:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 amuled arj arts automount bash-completion berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts branding cdr cdrom cdsound cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dcraw directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode escreen esd etwin fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gphoto2 gpm graphviz gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick insecure-savers ipv6 isdnlog jack java java5 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal ldap lha libcaca lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate mad matroska midi mmap mmx mmxext motif mouse mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses netbeans nextaw nls noamazon nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png portaudio pppd print python qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl sensord server session skins slp sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg tcpd tga thumbnail tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis vorbis-psy wxwindows xcomposite xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" LIRC_DEVICES="livedrive_midi" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Scen

revdep-rebuild non ti restituisce più nulla da ricompilare?

Magari la compilazione fallita di gtk+ è causata da una dipendenza di gtk+ che necessita di essere ricompilata.

----------

## motosauro

 *Scen wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild non ti restituisce più nulla da ricompilare?
> 
> Magari la compilazione fallita di gtk+ è causata da una dipendenza di gtk+ che necessita di essere ricompilata.

 

è quello che penso anch'io, ma valla a trovare.

Intanto ho dato un revdep-rebuild senza parametri e qualche risultato pare che ci sia:

Adesso le gtk si bloccano cercando libGL.so (dovrebbe essere quello dell'Nvidia) e ho appena fatto emerge mesa

Dopo aver riemerso kdelibs e kdebase adesso vediamo se si riesce ad avere un sistema funzionante  :Sad: 

le opzioni che sto valutando qualora non riuscissi a sistemare tutto in breve tempo sono:

1) reinstallare partendo dal base-system

2) emerge -e system && emerge -e world

3) kubuntu   :Confused: 

P.S.

revdep aveva trovato varie cose da sistemare, tutte connesse a libexpat.so.0 e fra queste anche kdelibs, kdebase e altri pacchettini leggeri   :Evil or Very Mad: 

P.P.S.

Sarà un'impressione mia dovuta al fatto che in questo frangente mi sto muovendo come una formica impazzita, ma revdep non vi pare dia risultati diversi a seconda di quante volte viene lanciato? Vi pare normale?

----------

## randomaze

 *motosauro wrote:*   

> Sarà un'impressione mia dovuta al fatto che in questo frangente mi sto muovendo come una formica impazzita, ma revdep non vi pare dia risultati diversi a seconda di quante volte viene lanciato? Vi pare normale?

 

Prima di rilanciare revdep-rebuild fai anche un:

```
 rm ~/.revdep*
```

 :Question: 

----------

## motosauro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *motosauro wrote:*   Sarà un'impressione mia dovuta al fatto che in questo frangente mi sto muovendo come una formica impazzita, ma revdep non vi pare dia risultati diversi a seconda di quante volte viene lanciato? Vi pare normale? 
> 
> Prima di rilanciare revdep-rebuild fai anche un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ovviamente sì, altrimenti dato che si scrive per comodità i risultati in quei files sarebbe come cercare di parcheggiare la macchina senza usare lo sterzo (come la maggior parte delle donne insomma  :Very Happy:  )

Adesso sono arrivato al punto che mi trova solo gtklibs e gtk da compilare. 

Gtklibs si è compilato, gtk+ è in forno adesso, sperém....

La cosa che non capiscoi però è:

se equery g gtk+ | grep expat 

mi trova solo expat-2, com'è che in compilazione si lamenta della mancanza di libexpat.so.0?

----------

## lucapost

[SFOGO!!!]

Non è possibile che ad ogni aggiornamento di expat molti utenti abbiano molti problemi, in più in questo caso anche quello che dovrebbe essere un efficace revdep-rebuild si è rivelato una fetecchia!!! ricompila questo, ricompila quello: non dovrebbe accadere!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/SFOGO]

----------

## motosauro

Io ho risolto sostanzialmente tutto:

Dopo vari revdep-rebuild allafine pare che le dipendenze si siano sistemate.

Per me la chiave pare che siano state le gtklibs ricompilate più volte.

Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che il revdep-rebuild dia risultati un po' aleatori in condizioni come questa di dipendenze svaccate per mezzo sistema.

Ad ogni modo è bene quel che finisce bene (fino al prossimo casino da PITA)  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti per il supporto e buona fortuna a chi deve ancora risolvere

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> [SFOGO!!!]
> 
> Non è possibile che ad ogni aggiornamento di expat molti utenti abbiano molti problemi, in più in questo caso anche quello che dovrebbe essere un efficace revdep-rebuild si è rivelato una fetecchia!!! ricompila questo, ricompila quello: non dovrebbe accadere!  
> 
> [/SFOGO]

 

Questo e' il primo aggiornamento di expat in gentoo che richiede una ricompilazione sostanziale di parte del sistema. Mi sembra che la frase "ad ogni aggiornamento di expat" sia quantomeno fuori luogo.

Detto questo, e' inutile ricordare che l'esistenza di expat e' indipendente da gentoo, vero?   :Rolling Eyes: 

revdep-rebuild ha lacune, ma non e' che possa fare sempre miracoli...

Gentoo non ha MAI uno sbalzo da una release all'altra a differenza di ogni altra distro binaria. Quando cambiano le ABI di una libreria pero' c'e' poco da fare.

Non condivido lo sfogo.

//EDIT: aggiungo che buona parte delle persone che hanno avuto grossi problemi in questo aggiornamento, si sono ritrovati in questa situazione a causa di una inconsistenza del sistema precedente.

----------

## lucapost

Non è la prima: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3219668-highlight-basta.html#3219668.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non è la prima: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3219668-highlight-basta.html#3219668.

 

Non é la prima e non sarà neanche l'ultima! Ma non la cosa non cambia la sostanza: compilare un intero sistema partendo dai sorgenti produce inevitabilmente dei problemi ad ogni cambio di versione di una qualche libreria, l'impatto é ovviamente proporzionale all'uso che viene fatto di tale libreria.

In quanto a revdep-rebuild: non é sicuramente esente da difetti ma non mi ha mai dato particolari problemi, e considerando che sulla mia installazione ci sono quasi 4 anni di rilasci di compilatori, librerie e ammennicoli vari credo di averlo usato un pò di volte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non è la prima: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3219668-highlight-basta.html#3219668.

 

Quel post risale a quando expat-2 era passato in ~arch...

----------

## cloc3

 :Razz: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Non è la prima: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3219668-highlight-basta.html#3219668. 
> 
> Quel post risale a quando expat-2 era passato in ~arch...

 

Lavish, sapevo che quella discussione ti avrebbe perseguitato ancora.

quando, all'epoca, mi sono imbattuto in expat quasi per caso per una dipendenza dei miei troppi pacchetti in tilde (nonostante tutto, ho deciso da tempo di usare istallazioni formalmente stabili) ho capito subito la dimensione del fenomeno expat e ho deciso di cavarmi il dente per tempo, anticipando l'inevitabile.

così, nelle pause di compilazione ho trovato il modo di inventare il flame su expat, baco di gentoo, con l'ambizione di rivendicarne la primogenitura.

a conti fatti, tuttavia, mi sento di dire che la distribuzione ha saputo assorbire con eleganza questa difficoltà. da allora, infatti l'aggiornamento della versione stabile è stato evitato per più di un anno, è stato attentamente abbinato a quello, ugualmente importante, di gnome ed accompagnato da opportuna documentazione.

quanto a revdep-rebuild, volendo anche ammettere qualche possibile passo falso in situazioni poco pulite, è uno strumento estremamente raffinato che risponde adeguatamente a questo tipo di problemi e che possiamo vantare da non più di un paio d'annetti. ai tempi dei tanto decantati fasti del 2004, ad esempio, non c'era proprio.

tutto sommato ritengo che, sul piano della stabilità,  gentoo si è difesa discretamente, anche in questi periodi di maretta, per cui un utente accorto può sentirsi soddisfatto dei propri sviluppatori.

al contrario, il fronte che probabilmente si sta progressivamente riducendo, in gentoo, è forse quello dello sviluppo. vero è che,  fortunatamente, la nostra distribuzione è pensata bene abbastanza da permetterci di attingere abbondantemente ai laymann e agli ebuild di terze parti (cosa straordinaria: lasciar correre i propri utenti davanti allo stesso team di sviluppo) , ma sarebbe nelle corde proprie di una meta-distro l'anticipare gli altri nella proposizione di nuovi prodotti.

purtroppo la coperta è corta, e la complessità intrinseca del progetto  assorbe risorse in eccesso, ma sono convinto che la struttura e le potenzialità sono tali che verrà trovato un equilibrio per una distribuzione più solida ed aggressiva.

----------

## Chetto

Sono incappato anch'io nel fatidico problema di expat ma non riesco a risolvere in alcun modo nonostante abbia letto tutte le pagine della discussione. 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 non arriva mai al termine, nemmeno con -X, si ferma durante l'emergione di ekiga. Qualche consiglio? Dovrei fare un downgrade di expat? Ho visto che qualcuno ha risolto così ma non mi piace risolvere "con pezze" ma se è l'unica soluzione perseguibile...

----------

## lavish

se e' solo ekiga a non compilare, dai un 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 e continua

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> se e' solo ekiga a non compilare, dai un
> 
> Codice:
> 
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ...

 

scusa ma come faccio a darlo se il comando viene eseguito da revdep? E poi mi ricompila solo 2 pacchetti, il primo sembra andare a posto e il secondo è ekiga. Revdep mi segnala che ci sono molti link broken con expat e quindi il problema è quello...

----------

## Chetto

Cambio di programma, ora revdep mi segnala solo un problema con il linking di libedataserver per quanto riguarda ekiga. Tuttavia il mio gnome continua ad andare a singhiozzo e mi ritrovo con un sistema inutilizzabile.   :Crying or Very sad:  Non posso fare altro che piangere, come posso fare per mettere a posto il mio sistema? (Non rimettere visto che a posto non lo è stato mia dato che ho installato da 1 mese). unmergere tutto gnome e poi riemergerlo risolverebbe forse?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## falko

Ho aggiornato expat sabato scorso  e come tutti (credo) ho avuto dei problemi,  revdep-rebuild -X  si bloccava quando tentava di riemergere gtk+ (perchè dipendevano da pango) e pango non riuscivo ad emergerlo.

Ho così guardato che pacchetti dovevano venir riemersi dal file .revdep-rebuild*ebuilds e ho riemerso a manina tutti gli ebuild di librerie (un po rozzo come modo di risolvere il problema ma sempre meglo che dare un emerge -e system && emerge -e world!)

comunque a mi è sembrato che dopo aver dato

```
emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1
```

sia andato tutto a posto

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se e' solo ekiga a non compilare, dai un
> 
> Codice:
> 
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ...

 

ma revdep lancia un emerge...   :Rolling Eyes: 

prova per controllo a dare emerge --resume -pv e dovresti avere una lunga lista comandata da ekiga.

(sempreché tu non abbia fatto altro nel frattempo)

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> prova per controllo a dare emerge --resume -pv e dovresti avere una lunga lista comandata da ekiga

 

Ehm.... Lunga non proprio, mi segnala solo ekiga, ed infatti è solo ekiga che viene emerso e mi segnala link rotti solo per ekiga ma qui non funziona nulla e non ottengo informazioni nemmeno lanciando le applicazioni dal terminale visto che si bloccano e non restituiscono nessun output, semplicemente non partono.

----------

## lavish

hai dato un etc-update ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   prova per controllo a dare emerge --resume -pv e dovresti avere una lunga lista comandata da ekiga 
> 
> Ehm.... Lunga non proprio, mi segnala solo ekiga, ed infatti è solo ekiga che viene emerso e mi segnala link rotti solo per ekiga ma qui non funziona nulla e non ottengo informazioni nemmeno lanciando le applicazioni dal terminale visto che si bloccano e non restituiscono nessun output, semplicemente non partono.

 

Potresti a questo punto elencare che versioni di gnome, expat e quant'altro hai installato ?

----------

## flocchini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non proprio. I pacchetti compilati d'ora in poi dovrebbero usare gli header della nuova expat. Il problema é che i pacchetti che al momento sono problematici (subversion, ma anche pacchetti slotted come apr-util) userebbero la libreria 1.5.2 convinti di usare la .0 e questo potrebbe causare malfunzionamenti (o il crash dell'applicativo).

 

vero, ma per quanto mi riguarda per ora me lo tengo con il link e amen, se ne riparla con kde4 visto che di ricompilare tutto, kde in toto compreso, ora ho zero tempo e voglia... Tristezza e mestizia pero'  :Sad: 

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Potresti a questo punto elencare che versioni di gnome, expat e quant'altro hai installato ?

 

gnome 2.18-r1

Ma c'è un comando per vedere tutte le versioni dei programmi installati per caso?

----------

## lucapost

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma c'è un comando per vedere tutte le versioni dei programmi installati per caso?

 

Uno veloce è 

```
eix -Ic
```

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Uno veloce è
> 
> Codice:
> 
> eix -Ic

 

Grazie, ma mi da 746 pacchetti, che faccio, posto?  :Confused:  [/code]

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

c'e' sempre grep eh...

----------

## u238

Ciao a tutti,

Ho avuto anche io dei problemoni nell'upgrade di expat, e dopo mille tentativi invani di risolvere compilando ogni singolo pacchetto che dipendeva da expat (con qualche tentativo con revdep-rebuild in mezzo) ho deciso di provare con il symlink /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 -> /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2. Lo so non è consigliabile, ho letto che potrebbero crashare le applicazioni ecc. ecc. ma a me serve il mio PC!  :Razz: 

Ora la domanda è: posso tenere il symlink finchè piano piano faccio un emerge -e system completo? così almeno posso usare il PC nel frattempo! Poi quando ha finito cancello il link...o?

----------

## lavish

Fare il symlink e' un'idiozia. Se proprio avete problemi nell'upgrade e vi serve subito il pc, rimanete ad expat-1 piuttosto.

----------

## u238

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fare il symlink e' un'idiozia. Se proprio avete problemi nell'upgrade e vi serve subito il pc, rimanete ad expat-1 piuttosto.

 

si ma prima o poi dovrò pur aggiornare..giusto? A me il PC serve tutti i giorni, sempre. ho solo questo (per il momento.....spero) ..come faccio ad aggiornarlo senza rimanere senza X 2 giorni o kissà quanto?

La mia domanda era.. se ricompilo system in questo stato teoricamente ricompila tutto usando i headers della nuova versione di expat..o sbaglio? quindi a fine ricompilazione se tolgo il symlink dovrebbe funzionare tutto.....?

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> c'e' sempre grep eh...

 

sì ma non so che pacchetti intendi di preciso, posto tutto per ora: http://rafb.net/p/rACJNk48.html

//edit: tolta quella lista oscena di pacchetti e spostata su nopaste...

-- lavish

----------

## Scen

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> *

 

 :Shocked:  Aaarghhhh

Attento che c'è gente che potrebbe ucciderti per post come questo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  (non io, tranquillo  :Cool:  )

Le prossime volte che devi incollare cose così lunghe, meglio utilizzare servizi tipo http://www.pastebin.ca/ o simili.

Ma come mai tutti questi problemi con expat?

Lanciate SOLAMENTE

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

Cosa vi restituisce?

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Attento che c'è gente che potrebbe ucciderti per post come questo   (non io, tranquillo  ) 

 

Infatti, mi ero posto più di un problema prima di farlo ma la voglia di risolvere è forte!  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Lanciate SOLAMENTE
> 
> Codice:
> 
> revdep-rebuild -pv
> ...

 

Riemerge solo ekiga....

----------

## Scen

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Riemerge solo ekiga....

 

Ok, e da quanto ho capito ekiga non si ricompila.

A questo punto sarebbe utile se postassi:

output COMPLETO di

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

l'errore che ottieni in fase di compilazione

----------

## Chetto

1- 

```
localhost marco # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/ekiga (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.7)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =net-im/ekiga-2.0.7 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/ekiga-2.0.7  USE="dbus gnome sdl* -avahi* -debug -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

2- 

```
checking for PWLib version... 1.10.5

checking for OpenLDAP support in PWLIB... no

configure: error: Sorry but the PWLib version you are using doesn't support LDAP

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/portage_tmp/portage/net-im/ekiga-2.0.7/work/ekiga-2.0.7/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/ekiga-2.0.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ekiga-2.0.7.ebuild, line 65:   Called econf '--enable-dbus' '--enable-sdl' '--disable-avahi' '--disable-doc' '--enable-gnome'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/portage_tmp/portage/net-im/ekiga-2.0.7/temp/build.log'.

```

Sono comunque abbastanza deciso a passare ad x86 anche se trovo sensibilmente più veloce amd64....

----------

## lavish

Scusami ma l'errore e' chiaro... 

```
configure: error: Sorry but the PWLib version you are using doesn't support LDAP 
```

Devi aggiungere la USE ldap a dev-libs/pwlib e riemergere tale lib, tutto qua in teoria

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Devi aggiungere la USE ldap a dev-libs/pwlib e riemergere tale lib, tutto qua in teoria

 

Eh magari eh eh era una delle cose a cui ho pensato subito, salvo accorgermi che pwlib quella use ce l'ha già! Infatti....

```
localhost marco # emerge pwlib

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.5  USE="[b]alsa ipv6 ldap oss sdl ssl xml[/b] -debug -ieee1394 -sasl -v4l -v4l2" 0 kB 

```

----------

## lavish

Tempo di ricerca del bug 4 secondi: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141168  :Razz: 

(non c'entra una fava con expat comunque)

----------

## Chetto

Mmmm credo proprio comunque che reinstallerò tutto.   :Sad:   Grazie.

----------

## falko

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Mmmm credo proprio comunque che reinstallerò tutto.  Grazie.

 

Reinstalli tutto solo perchè non ti va ekiga????  :Shocked: 

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Reinstalli tutto solo perchè non ti va ekiga???? 

 

No no reinstallo tutto perchè non va niente. Ekiga sinceramente non ,l'ho nemmeno mai usato, era revdep-rebuild che lo tirava in mezzo.

----------

## lavish

Io non ho ancora capito quali problemi hai. L'unica indicazione che ci hai dato e' stata la seguente affermazione, estremamente specifica:

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> il mio gnome continua ad andare a singhiozzo e mi ritrovo con un sistema inutilizzabile.   Non posso fare altro che piangere

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## falko

 *Quote:*   

> No no reinstallo tutto perchè non va niente

 

Ma non ti va niente? non ti parte X o non ti parte neanche un sistema base? e prima di aggiornare expat funzionava tutto?

----------

## Chetto

ne avevo parlato qui  ma mi hanno chiuso il topic.

----------

## lavish

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> ne avevo parlato qui  ma mi hanno chiuso il topic.

 

Ti e' stato chiuso poiche' la formattazione di quel thread avrebbe reso inconsultabile qualsiasi altra discussione a cui sarebbe stata unita.

Comunque vedendo il tuo problema.. hai provato a creare un nuovo utente e testare gnome da li'? Potrebbe essere solo un prolema di file di configurazione in home.

Ultimo appunto dopo aver letto il thread che mi hai linkato: Apertini deve avere qualche problema con le percentuali ed il numero 90. I file che ti vengono proposti per l'aggiornamento via etc-update vanno sempre aggiornati! Nel caso in cui tu non abbia mai toccato tale file, aggiornalo (quasi) tranquillamente, altrimenti effettua un merge... ma e' raro che tu possa tenere integralmente un file di conf precedente o comunque non e' certo il 90% dei casi   :Confused: 

Ciao!

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> hai provato a creare un nuovo utente e testare gnome da li'? Potrebbe essere solo un prolema di file di configurazione in home.

 

Ci ho provato ora e funziona! Grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

A causa di aggiornamenti rimandati a fine estate, mi sto imbattendo solo ora in questo problema...

Ho seguito i suggerimenti di questo thread e ho dato un'occhiata anche a qualche thread nel forum internazionale... ma purtroppo sono bloccato: qualunque cosa dipenda dalle qt si rifiuta di compilare, nonostante abbia ricompilato anche le qt stesse

A questo punto: tutti quanti voi siete riusciti ad aggiornare, oppure qualcuno si è dovuto "arrendere" ad un emerge -e world? Perchè mi sa proprio che a questo punto mi convenga piallare tutto piuttosto che perdere giorni dietro a revdep-rebuild...  :Razz: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

magari se ci postassi l'errore...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dece

 *lavish wrote:*   

> magari se ci postassi l'errore...  

 

eheheh hai ragione, ma ero su un altro pc quando ho scritto  :Smile: 

Questo lo ottengo per esempio compilando le kdelibs (sono solo un estratto di migliaia di righe):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> .libs/libkdecore_la.all_cpp.o: In function `KConfigDialogManager::updateSettings()':
> ...

 

cercando nel forum sono risalito al responsabile (expat) e ho cercato di porre rimedio tramite revdep-rebuild: la lista di pacchetti che mi vuole ricompilare è questa:

```
kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7

kde-base/librss-3.5.6

kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5

kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6

kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7

app-pda/ipodslave-0.7.3

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.6-r1

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.6

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.7

kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5

kde-base/kode-3.5.6

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6

kde-base/kstart-3.5.6

kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5

kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4

kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.6

media-video/ksubtile-1.2

x11-misc/dekorator-0.3

kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.7

kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.7

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2

x11-themes/comix-1.3.8

x11-themes/crystal-1.0.2

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.7

kde-misc/yakuake-2.7.5

x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3

app-text/aiksaurus-1.2.1

net-p2p/amule-2.1.3

app-pda/libsyncml-0.4.4

net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.6-r1

media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10.5

sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2

dev-util/kdbg-2.0.5

media-sound/audacity-1.3.3

dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8

media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10

media-gfx/graphviz-2.12

app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6

media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.7

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.5.7

media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3

www-servers/apache-2.2.6

dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.0-r2

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2

app-editors/kile-1.9.3

app-office/lyx-1.4.2

x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1

media-sound/grip-3.3.1

media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1

kde-base/kamera-3.5.7

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.3

app-pda/gtkpod-0.99.10

```

dato che ogni ebuild riguardante kde fallisce come sopra, ho provato a ricompilare le qt ma il risultato non è cambiato... per questo pensavo ti tagliare la testa al toro e di ricominciare da zero

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  per questo pensavo ti tagliare la testa al toro e di ricominciare da zero
> 
> 

 

va bè. ma allora era inutile postare qui.

quello che ti succede è strano, perché revdep-rebuild dovrebbe sistemare il problema.

quale è il comando esatto con cui lo hai lanciato?

----------

## Dece

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*    per questo pensavo ti tagliare la testa al toro e di ricominciare da zero
> 
>  
> 
> va bè. ma allora era inutile postare qui.

 

beh dai quella era proprio l'ultima spiaggia... se riesco a risolvere è meglio  :Smile: 

il comando che ho dato è revdep-rebuild -X

----------

## cloc3

 *Dece wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -X

 

che sarebbe la cosa giusta.

magari, prima di cercare altre cause, prova a rilanciare un `revdep-rebuild -pv` dopo aver ripulito i precedenti .revdep* della cartella di root.

----------

## Dece

purtroppo la situazione non cambia....

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/librss-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama* -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/dekorator-0.3  USE="arts xinerama* -debug" 664 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama* -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstart-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.7  USE="alsa kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kode-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.6-r1  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama* -debug (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 1,417 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama* -debug (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/ipodslave-0.7.3  USE="arts xinerama* -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/crystal-1.0.2  USE="arts xinerama -debug" 641 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/comix-1.3.8  USE="arts xinerama* -debug" 425 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 9,151 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2  USE="arts xinerama -debug" 2,115 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 1,696 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.7.5  USE="arts xinerama* -debug" 433 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14  USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc (-macmenu%)" 14,817 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  USE="X opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc" 18,519 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/aiksaurus-1.2.1  USE="gtk" 908 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 466 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.3  USE="gtk nls remote unicode -amuled -debug -stats" 3,173 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/neon-0.26.1-r1  USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 764 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/libsyncml-0.4.4  USE="bluetooth obex -debug -doc -http" 362 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.6-r1  USE="gtk ipv6 kerberos snmp ssl threads -adns -portaudio (-selinux)" 11,549 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10.5  1,370 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2  USE="nls -test -vanilla" 14,211 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/kdbg-2.0.5  USE="arts xinerama -debug" 841 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacity-1.3.3  USE="flac ladspa libsamplerate mp3 unicode vorbis" 6,494 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10  USE="X aac alsa encode ffmpeg gtk jpeg lame mmx opengl png vorbis -dv -x264" 836 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.12  USE="X gtk nls perl python -doc -examples -gnome -pango -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,500 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 1,468 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 4,607 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3  USE="nls -flac -speex" 931 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl xinerama xscreensaver -debug" 16,189 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r3  USE="bash-completion berkdb java nls perl python zlib -apache2 -emacs -nowebdav -ruby" 6,675 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 5,079 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3  USE="python" 1,072 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6  USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules" 57 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.0-r2  USE="ada arts debug fortran java perl php python sql subversion xinerama -clearcase -cvs -graphviz -haskell -pascal -perforce -ruby" 8,979 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.14.1  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 986 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 414 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dts dvd esd fbcon gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad mmap musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs xinerama xv -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -flac -gnome -libcaca -mng -modplug -pulseaudio -speex -v4l -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xvmc" 6,856 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2  USE="acl alsa arts branding cups fam kdeenablefinal kerberos spell tiff xinerama -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter (-pertty%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 7,251 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1  USE="aac arts ipod kde musicbrainz opengl real visualization xinerama -daap -debug -ifp -mtp -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/kile-1.9.3  USE="arts kde xinerama -debug" LINGUAS="it -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hi -hu -is -ja -lt -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -zh_CN" 5,845 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/lyx-1.4.2  USE="X cups gtk nls qt3 -cjk -debug -gnome" 6,805 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/grip-3.3.1  USE="nls vorbis" 794 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 916 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,448 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1  USE="arts xinerama -debug" 426 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1  USE="hal nls -doc -exif (-usb%)" 4,370 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kamera-3.5.7  USE="arts kdeenablefinal xinerama -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  USE="-debug" 357 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.3  USE="alsa arts css dvdr dvdread emovix encode ffmpeg hal kde mp3 musepack musicbrainz sndfile vcd vorbis xinerama -debug -flac" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 12,409 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/gtkpod-0.99.10  USE="aac hal" 1,044 kB 

```

Credo di averci perso abbastanza tempo... ne approfitto reinstallare tutto. grazie comunque per l'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

Anche io al ritorno da un estate a digiuno di gentoo vado a fare un bell aggiornamento del world e mi ritrovo con tutto molto poco funzionante a causa di questo famigerato expat.

I 3 mesi passati in ozio hanno diminuito di un bel po' le mie gia' labili conoscenze in materia linux/gentoo. Spulciando nel topic vedo che la cosa migliore da fare e':

revdep-rebuild -X  

che fallisce dandomi un output diverso dal semplice revdep-rebuild

L'output e' il seguente:

```

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =app

-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 =app-office/dia-0.95.1 =app-office/openoffice-2.

3.0 =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.4 =dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.16.0 =dev-

cpp/libgnomemm-2.18.0 =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0 =dev-lang/perl-5.

8.8-r2 =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 =gnome-base

/gnome-desktop-2.18.3 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 =gnome-base/libbon

oboui-2.18.0 =gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.1 =gnome-base/libgnomeui

-2.18.1 =gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 =gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.3 =g

nome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.3.1 =kde-base/kamera-3.5.7 =kd

e-base/kdialog-3.5.5 =kde-base/kompare-3.5.7 =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3

.5.5 =kde-base/kwifimanager-3.5.7 =kde-misc/cpuinfo-0.5 =kde-misc/ya

kuake-2.7.5 =media-gfx/freewrl-1.19.1 =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.17 =media-

gfx/gwenview-1.4.1 =media-gfx/showimg-0.9.5 =media-libs/libgphoto2-2

.2.1-r1 =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10 =media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 =m

edia-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5 =media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 =m

edia-video/kaffeine-0.8.5 =media-video/vlc-0.8.6c =net-analyzer/knet

scan-1.0-r1 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 =sys-apps/qtpa

rted-0.4.5 =sys-block/gparted-0.3.3 =sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2 =www-clien

t/httrack-3.41.20 =www-servers/apache-2.2.6 =x11-libs/vte-0.16.8 =x1

1-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1 =x11-wm/heliodor-0.2.1

..........

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification:

Conditional without parenthesis: 'arts?'

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/cpuinfo-0.5', 'merge')

arts? kde-base/arts =sys-devel/automake-1.9* >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.

61 sys-devel/libtool sys-devel/make dev-util/pkgconfig dev-lang/perl

 x11-libs/libXt x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto xinerama? ( x11-proto/xin

eramaproto ) arts? ( kde-base/arts )

This package can not be installed. Please notify the

'kde-misc/cpuinfo-0.5' package maintainer about this problem.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run rev

dep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild packa

ge, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package                                             .unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary                                              files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Sembrerebbe che il problema sia relativo a cpuinfo, ma cercandolo con emerge leggo che sono gia' all'ultima versione disponibile.

Mi scuso se non vi ho dato tutte le info di cui avete bisogno per aiutarmi, rimango pero' in attesa di una vostra risposta e sono pronto a darvi tutte le info possibili.

Purtroppo il sistema mi serve assolutamente e  a breve a causa di un impellente esame che richiede l'uso di linux, quindi vorrei evitare di reistallare da capo il sistema, visto e considerato che il dell su cui lavoro non e' poco rognoso quando si tratta di arrivare ad una configurazione stabile.

Grazie a chiunque si interessera' al mio problema.

----------

## randomaze

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe che il problema sia relativo a cpuinfo, ma cercandolo con emerge leggo che sono gia' all'ultima versione disponibile.

 

Veramente, a guardare qui l'impressione é che sia fuori dal portage tree. Potrebbe non essere aggiornato quel sito (non ho sottomano la gentoo per verificare...) tuttavia anche guardando gli errori che hai sembrerebbe che il pacchetto non sia più in portage...

----------

## sanzo77

Quindi il consiglio potrebbe essere, prova  a toglierlo e ridai revdep-rebuild -X ?

----------

## randomaze

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Quindi il consiglio potrebbe essere, prova  a toglierlo e ridai revdep-rebuild -X ?

 

Si.

Oppure (se vuoi mantenere quel pacchetto) cerchi il vecchio ebuild e lo metti in overlay  :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

si ma dal link che mi hai proposto (forse) il cpuinfo che ho io e' stato sostituito da cpuinfo collection, quindi avrebbe senso sostituirlo (o per lo meno levarlo per poi riemergerlo in seguito). Mi sbaglio?

----------

## sanzo77

cmq per ora rimuovendo cpuinfo sta ricompilando 27 pacchetti, faro' sapere come e' andata, ammesso che la batteria regga fino alla fine  :Razz: 

----------

## sanzo77

sembra che ora il problema sia relativo a gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1, il che e' sufficientemente curioso visto che uso kde. Cmq adesso dopo aver dato un env-update e dopo aver cancellato i temporanei del revdep-rebuild ho ridato revdep-rebuild -X, speriamo bene...

----------

## sanzo77

Niente da fare, mi serve ancora un aiutino, come detto sopra revdep-rebuild fallisce di nuovo, questa volta con :

```

/usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `db_create_4002'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gnome-about-me] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1/work/control-center-2.18.1/capplets/about-me'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1/work/control-center-2.18.1/capplets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1/work/control-center-2.18.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1:

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Avete idea di quel che potrei fare per risolvere?

----------

## sanzo77

Proprio nessuno ha in mente un modo per fixare la cosa?

Volevo chiedervi però se per caso esista un modo per sapere quali sono i pacchetti che richiedono l'istallazione di gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1, infatti questo pacchetto io nel sistema non l'ho mai istallato.

Guardando la lista dei pacchetti installati nel mio pc vedo un bel pò di cose che appartengono a gnome-base, c'è il modo di togliere tutto ciò che riguarda gnome-base e tutto ciò che ha come dipendenza gnome-base? Ovviamente con relativo comando -p per sapere prima cosa toglie e solo in seguito toglierlo.

----------

## sanzo77

Io non so + che pesci prendere, le sto provando tutte ma questo revdep-rebuild non riesce  a terminare, vi posto l'output di revdep-rebuild -pv cosi' vi potete fare un idea, ho fatto anche un emerge --depclean prima di un nuovo revdep, mi ha tolto un bel po' di roba ma niente

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/amarok (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/amarokapp (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gcdmaster (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-mount (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/vlc (requires  libdvbpsi.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendfile.so (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendgroupwise.so (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/jpeg (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/wmf (requires  libwmf-0.2.so.7 libwmflite-0.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_universalamarok.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_generic-mediadevice.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_massstorage-device.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_nfs-device.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_smb-device.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_void-engine_plugin.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_xine-engine.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libedata-book-1.2.so.2.3.1 (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.7.1.1 (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2.so.2.1.1 (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.2.1/canon.so (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.2.1/directory.so (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.2.1/sierra.so (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-camera-list (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-usb-usermap (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/libvlc.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdvbpsi.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/deployment680li.uno.so (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so (requires  libdb-4.3.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/pkgchk.bin (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/sasl2/libsasldb.so.2.0.22 (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/codec/libffmpeg_plugin.so (requires  libavformat.so.50)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/codec/libflacdec_plugin.so (requires  libFLAC.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/demux/libts_plugin.so (requires  libdvbpsi.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/stream_out/libstream_out_switcher_plugin.so (requires  libavformat.so.50)

  broken /usr/libexec/camel-index-control-1.2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/libexec/camel-lock-helper-1.2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/libexec/evolution-data-server-1.8 (requires  libdb-4.2.so)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2-ssl (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/apache2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/checkgid2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/hald (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdbm (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdigest2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/httxt2dbm (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/logresolve2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/pluginviewer (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 (requires  libdb-4.2.so libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/saslauthd (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/sbin/sasldblistusers2 (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/sbin/saslpasswd2 (requires  libdb-4.3.so)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.la (requires /usr/lib/libdb-4.2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.la)

  broken /usr/lib/sasl2/libsasldb.la (requires /usr/lib/libdb-4.3.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0 =dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.2 =dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.12.0 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5 =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.14 =media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 =app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r5 =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 =dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 =media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1 =media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.2 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 =media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.3 =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Vi prego di aiutarmi, plz   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies /
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0".
> 
> Vi prego di aiutarmi, plz   

 

non trova quella specifica versione del pacchetto libgnomeuimm, siccome in precedenza hai detto che non usi gnome, rimuovilo e ridai "revdep-rebuild -X" (NOTA: il paramentro -X va messo, nel log che hai incollato non c'è)

----------

## sanzo77

Ok, grazie, mentre attendevo mi sono messo a compilare i pacchetti che mi restituiva revdep 1 x 1, cmq finito il prossimo riprovo revdep-rebuild e vedo che mi dice togliendo il pacchetto incriminato di prima.

Cmq -X glielo davo quando lo facevo, me lo sono dimenticato quando ho fatto il -pv x farmi dare la lista... ecco forse xchè nn trova gli ebuild ^^

Ti faccio sapere cmq, grazie.

----------

## sanzo77

Piano piano sto venendo a galla, ieri si sono sommati ai problemi gia' noti dei problemini con il bashrc-ng, cmq sembra che le cose ora girino meglio, se solo il sistema non avesse deciso di aggiornare anche openoffice   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   quando avra' finito saro' gia' laureato   :Crying or Very sad: 

Al momento il revdep cerca di ricompilare 7 pacchetti... speriamo bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

ho aggiornato expat da 1.95.8 a 2.00.0 ed è stato un disastro per tutto il giorno: mplayer, kaffeine, firefox davano tutti un bel:

```
$ mplayer file.avi

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

...mmm alchè le ho provate tutte, ho riemerso i pacchetti, ho dato revdep-rebuild ma nulla...alla fine riemergendo:

```
 emerge =expat-1.95.8 -v     
```

kaffeine e firefox hanno ripreso a funzionare ma...mplayer invece ha continuato a dare problemi:

```
$ mplayer file.avi

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

...libexpat.so.1 e non libexpat.so.0 come mi ha chiesto per tutto il giorno!!!

alla fine ho fatto funzionare tutto di nuovo riemergendo ancora una volta mplayer e mantenendo la versione di expat 1.95.8 ma non ho ancora capito come si possa aggiornare questa libreria senza danni...

----------

## Super_Treje

Squadra che vince non si cambia!  :Smile: 

E le librerie sono come donne furiose = bisogna prenderle per le molle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MajinJoko

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499167.html

qui trovi il link al thread dedicato.

Ciao

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Tiro. Fare una piccola ricerca con keyword expat era chiedere troppo?

 *Super_Treje wrote:*   

> Squadra che vince non si cambia! 
> 
> E le librerie sono come donne furiose = bisogna prenderle per le molle 

 

Ah queste perle di saggezza ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Tiro. Fare una piccola ricerca con keyword expat era chiedere troppo?
> 
>  *Super_Treje wrote:*   Squadra che vince non si cambia! 
> 
> E le librerie sono come donne furiose = bisogna prenderle per le molle  
> ...

 

Dove le hanno le molle le donne?   :Laughing: 

----------

